# Electric brew kettle build



## draughtman (21/2/16)

Hi guys, am looking at building my first electric brew kettle using my stainless brew pot. I'm after some advice on the following if anyone can shed some light, cheers. 

My boil volumes are around the 25l mark, so was thinking of using a single 2400w element. I would like to run a controller so I can use this same pot for mash temps also. Do the elements this size handle being given a reduced voltage by a controller to keep a stable temp or do they eventually fail?

Also reading up on the PID controllers if anyone could recommend a good one on eBay or similar? 

Cheers


----------



## Hpal (21/2/16)

I have an auber (2352 I think) which works great. 2400w is plenty of power, can't see a problem with running it from the controller. The controller should be just an on/off type arrangement, you set a cycle time of say 2 secs, at 50% power it is on for 1 sec and off for 1 sec, it doesn't actually dial back the power just turns it on and off quickly, should be fine.


----------



## mofox1 (21/2/16)

draughtman said:


> Also reading up on the PID controllers if anyone could recommend a good one on eBay or similar?


Sestos and Auber make good ones, Auber being the more reputable brand.

I've got a few Sestos PIDs, work well.

Check out the Electric Brewery website for infos on your build... most likely complete overkill but it is well documented (not just the "what", but also the "how" and the "why"). You can then pare it back to something that suits you.


----------



## Maheel (21/2/16)

IF your thinking a voltage controller like a VRSSR so you can reduce the watts down the you might need both a PID and a VRSSR type set up

you might get away with a stc1000 and a VRSSR for mashing to stop scorching on the element? (if you wanted to bring down the 2400w to say 1000W in "mash mode")

run the STC-1000 to the VRSSr then to the element
that way STC manges the on off for temp (and power to the VRSSR) and you can lower the Watts to the elements watts per inch via the VRSSR and stop scorching ?


----------

